# Sky Plaza Hotel, Leicester - April 2013



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 15, 2013)

*Sky Plaza Hotel, Leicester - April 2013

Visited with a couple of non-members.. West Country on tour, day 2.
*
Having seen this crop up a month or so ago and knowing that we were heading to Leicester for the meet, I thought we should pay it a visit. After contending with useless car park ticketing systems and out of order lifts, we made it in. Access really wasn't that hard, just some lateral thinking is required in the end. 

A slightly odd place for a hotel, at the top of an oddly shaped NCP car park, but who am I to question the design. 

There was evidence of the fire in the laundry room too. More on it here.

History seems to be scarce, possibly given that it's a modern place that only closed last year. There was some relation to Days Inn, as it had their name on the back of every room door. Since closure, it seems Sky Plaza Hotels have been terrible at notifying any future guests that the hotel has indeed closed down, carrying on what seemed to be a rather poor service even prior to closure. The hotel has remained closed since the fire, and nothing has happened with it. I don't think, however, that it's coincidence that the car park lifts are now out of order... 

































































































:thumb​


----------



## HughieD (Apr 15, 2013)

Seriously weird one this place. Excellent report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 16, 2013)

I love this place... brilliant pix there bud.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice shots as per dude! Don't see this place sticking around too long with what's been left behind though


----------



## RichPDG (Apr 16, 2013)

Really enjoyed this place. Looks a bit worse for wear though from when we first went. Nice report dude.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like its heading down the road to been trashed!


----------



## MCrosbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Just hope they watch out for the cop shop over looking this place


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice rooftop..


----------



## Quattre (Jul 16, 2013)

This is a nice one!


----------



## Tizzme (Jul 20, 2013)

Is anyone going to water the plant next to reception ???


----------



## rennie1289 (Jul 21, 2013)

lol i use to love staying at this hotel - strange how theres still a lot of stuff there


----------



## King Mongoose (Jul 22, 2013)

Lovely report, sealed now. Me and Yorrick tried a few weeks back and it's got the best gates I've seen.


----------



## RichPDG (Jul 22, 2013)

King Mongoose said:


> Lovely report, sealed now. Me and Yorrick tried a few weeks back and it's got the best gates I've seen.



Looks like they've spent a lot of money getting those gates made up dunnit! You seen how they've welded metal sheets onto them now aswell?


----------



## Deranged09 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice place good explore


----------



## jdtaylor (Jul 28, 2013)

Whats interesting the hotel is still listed on the company website, but won't take bookings for August 2014, so I wonder if the hotel itself has gone bust as it looks like Cardiff's branch might still be operating but by the looks Lecister won't be open for some time - possibly years by the looks.


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 24, 2013)

Why do yobbos always feel the need to trash a place up? It's so fascinating when so much is still in place, and to imagine what happened there over the years.


----------



## chazman (Nov 16, 2013)

it was a fave haunt for the local ladies of the night.


----------

